# wiedermal vorhang



## dariel (6. November 2005)

hallO!

ich bräucht dringend ein tutorial für einen kino bzw. theatervorhang!

die helish site funkt leider nicht mehr  

bitte wäre dringen!

thx im vorraus


----------



## ShadowMan (6. November 2005)

Wieso fotografierst du nicht einfach einen Vorhang und färbst bzw. abstrahierst ihn dann entsprechend? Das würde zum einen besser aussehen und wäre auch eigentlich sogar einfacher.

Sonst würde ich es mal mit einfachen Verläufen probieren. Schau dir einen Vorhang an. Was macht einen Vorhang aus? Wo sind Schatten, wo ist Licht? Das ist nicht schwer!

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Leola13 (7. November 2005)

Hai,

schau dir mal dir ersten Schritte dieses  Tutorials an.
Wenn du jetzt noch den SW Verlauf in deiner gewünschten Form änderst, sollte es klappen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

